# Post-Apocalyptic Dreams



## AlbertoDeRoma

Leica M8, 28mm 'cron


----------



## IgsEMT

VERY NICE WORK!!!


----------



## Tulsa

#3 looks better than the others, but they dont seem very strong, if you took away the effects from photoshop, its not that strong. thats just my opinion.


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma

Tulsa said:


> #3 looks better than the others, but they dont seem very strong, if you took away the effects from photoshop, its not that strong. thats just my opinion.



Hi Tulsa,

Of course it's just your opinion and I respect that - and your candid feedback.  While I don't think we should create photographs to please everyone (or actually anyone but ourselves - at least if we are amateurs), feedback forces us to think about our process and motivation for doing what we are doing - especially when it comes to PP.  Here's what happened with this series of photos:

The photos were taken during a series of storms and dark, cloudy and cold weather that lasted over a week - unusual for my part of California.  Some storms were quite violent (I assume that's what ripped in half the flag in one of the pictures.) The weather was getting to most people and, combined with worse than usual news, the overall mood was pretty glum.  That's what I wanted to capture and emphasize.

Since the dynamic range and colors of the unprocessed pictures did not do it  (photographs have a hard time capturing the dynamic range of our vision), I experimented with Silver Efex (just working with tones and dynamic range - no Photoshopping), until the pictures matched the mood I experienced on one of those days and that I wanted to evoke.

Thanks again for taking the time to comment!

Alberto


----------



## marmots

whats that thing in the upper right corner of #1 it looks like a giant spine


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma

marmots said:


> whats that thing in the upper right corner of #1 it looks like a giant spine



That photo was taken on the Google campus in Mountain View, where we have a full-scale reproduction of a T-Rex skeleton.  What you are looking at is the tail-end of that dino.

Alberto


----------



## usayit

#3 is the one that I find the strongest of the set.  Textures and mood are presented properly.   

I find the first one vignette is a bit too strong and unnatural looking (oval shaped).  The skeleton Trex tail has a haloing effect that is distracting.


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma

usayit said:


> #3 is the one that I find the strongest of the set.  Textures and mood are presented properly.
> 
> I find the first one vignette is a bit too strong and unnatural looking (oval shaped).  The skeleton Trex tail has a haloing effect that is distracting.



Thank you for your feedback.  I agree on the vignette - I should have used more restrain.  The halo effect on the T-Rex is not something I added, but now I notice it too - just a bit though.

Alberto


----------



## reznap

I really like the mood on these.  The high voltage lines in the back of #3 and the way the horizon begins to fade, just a really interesting shot.  I looked at it for a while.

Also, classy camera!


----------



## jackieclayton

wow, creepy!  especially the last one... its got a real chilling feel to it!  Great job and very creative with the pp!  I like how in the last picture the transformers and powerlines look to delicate... like its amazing you were able to get such fine lines in focus like that! love it!


----------



## fokker

That last one is a winner for sure. You nailed the moody atmosphere with the PP, to me it perfectly conveys the meaning in your title and gives me a feeling of tension and loneliness just looking at it. The only thing I would change is the sensor dust!

I think with the first two you didn't quite nail it, though I have no suggestions as to how they would be improved, I think the subjects and/or composition are just 'off'.


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma

fokker said:


> That last one is a winner for sure. You nailed the moody atmosphere with the PP, to me it perfectly conveys the meaning in your title and gives me a feeling of tension and loneliness just looking at it. The only thing I would change is the sensor dust!
> 
> I think with the first two you didn't quite nail it, though I have no suggestions as to how they would be improved, I think the subjects and/or composition are just 'off'.



Thank you for your honest feedback.  Yes, I had dust on my sensor - darn.

As far as #2, I am a bit disappointed that I could not make it work better.  How often do you see a torn apart flag, flying at half-mast, against a stormy sky?  It could have been a great shot.

Thanks,

Alberto


----------



## Mulewings~

I like the 'feelings' these photos gave me.
Made me shiver and feel gloomy just as I think you intended.

If a piece of work can do that, then the 'creator' has done his/her job.

Well done.
The last 2 really did it for me.


----------



## Iron Flatline

Silver Efex does end up leaving Halos sometimes, but I like the image a lot nonetheless. I also like number 3 a lot. Like the others, I could personally go with less vignetting, but that's a matter of taste. 

Yey, another Leica shooter!


----------



## Sachphotography

It saddens me to see a flag that is that torn up still flying. 
People have no respect for it anymore.

Overall I do like the feel of the series. I think they look good and you did a good job.


----------



## Pgeobc

Wonderful work Alberto! So far, I have seen seven of your photographs, not one of which have I disliked.

It appears, from the limited selection, that you have already found your vision of the world. Were you trained in a photography school in SF?

Well, at any rate, I hope that someone from a proper agency sees your work and hires you. Once employed as a serious photographer, you will be able to promote your own portfolio, too.

Good Luck!


----------



## Live_free

Some people might say a photograph needs to stand on it's own to be good, which is  like saying a computer processor needs to be good for the computer to be good. Which is ludicrous. I think the PP is great, and number 3 is my favorite. One thing, do you have the full version of the last one?


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma

Pgeobc said:


> Wonderful work Alberto! So far, I have seen seven of your photographs, not one of which have I disliked.
> 
> It appears, from the limited selection, that you have already found your vision of the world. Were you trained in a photography school in SF?
> 
> Well, at any rate, I hope that someone from a proper agency sees your work and hires you. Once employed as a serious photographer, you will be able to promote your own portfolio, too.
> 
> Good Luck!



You are very kind.  Too kind .

I am totally untrained (and arguably untrainable) in photography or art.  I've only picked up photography again 2-3 months ago.  I doubt I could support my family doing photography, but thank you for the compliment.  For the next few years, at least, I will be enjoying it as a hobby.

Ciao,

Alberto


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma

Live_free said:


> Some people might say a photograph needs to stand on it's own to be good, which is  like saying a computer processor needs to be good for the computer to be good. Which is ludicrous. I think the PP is great, and number 3 is my favorite. One thing, do you have the full version of the last one?



Thanks.  I share your views about PP - it's a digital version of what most photographers have been doing anyway in the darkroom (e.g. Anselm Adams with his burning and dodging.)  Seeing the before/after processing of "Moonrise over Hernandez" - arguably his best known photo - should lay all doubts to rest about the importance of post-processing to bring out the best out of the photos.  At least it does it for me.

Another Adams quote I like is that he thinks of a negative as a musical score and the print as the performance.  Both offer opportunity for creativity.

Thanks again for your comments.

Alberto

>One thing, do you have the full version of the last one?

I am not sure what you mean?  The uncompressed file?


----------



## iBats

Tulsa said:


> #3 looks better than the others, but they dont seem very strong, if you took away the effects from photoshop, its not that strong. thats just my opinion.



yeah, love 3 the rest are kind eh


----------



## pbelarge

Alberto
I also feel the mood you are trying to convey.

As most of the others, #3 does it the best of the 3 shots shown. It is a testament to your ambition that so many do enjoy #3. You have a good eye.


----------



## Nataha

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## TheBlitZz

here is an edit I made of you'r photo


----------



## Blairg

AlbertoDeRoma said:
			
		

> Thank you for your honest feedback.  Yes, I had dust on my sensor - darn.
> 
> As far as #2, I am a bit disappointed that I could not make it work better.  How often do you see a torn apart flag, flying at half-mast, against a stormy sky?  It could have been a great shot.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alberto



How can y'all tell there is sensor dust?
The pictures look great to me


----------

